# Meat Heaven!



## Winewop (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 26, 2021)

Nice, that looks really good. Looks like you had a good time cooking that with some Ukulele music to keep you company
David


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2021)

Looks delicious!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 26, 2021)

Wow ! Man that looks great .


----------



## mlk18 (Mar 26, 2021)

Meat Heaven was what the ladies call my dorm room when I was in college. Just kidding! That looks amazing. Good work!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 26, 2021)

Man that looks good!
I like that cooker!


----------



## jmusser (Mar 26, 2021)

That looks fantastic. The title matches the pics for sure! Yum!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2021)

Looks Mighty Tasty from here!

Bear


----------



## Winewop (Mar 26, 2021)

mlk18 said:


> Meat Heaven was what the ladies call my dorm room when I was in college. Just kidding! That looks amazing. Good work!


Hahahaha!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 26, 2021)

Some fine looking meat you got there. Looks like it was cooked to perfection! LIKE!


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 26, 2021)

Great cook looks mighty tasty


----------



## Winewop (Mar 26, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Man that looks good!
> I like that cooker!


Thank you! It’s the Kudu Grill... they’re total game changers!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 26, 2021)

Looks awesome! The meat and the grill!

Ryan


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 26, 2021)

Winewop said:


> Thank you! It’s the Kudu Grill... they’re total game changers!


Just ordered the basic unit and rotisserie. Should be here Wednesday.
A little pricey but that stimulus money isn't doing the economy any good sitting in a savings account, right?
I can't wait.


----------



## Winewop (Mar 26, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Just ordered the basic unit and rotisserie. Should be here Wednesday.
> A little pricey but that stimulus money isn't doing the economy any good sitting in a savings account, right?
> I can't wait.


I bought the “Master Pack” as I knew I’d want all the accessories! Lol
If you can get’em on the phone, tell’em that a guy in Hawai’i told you all about it & they’ll know it was me! Lol


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 26, 2021)

Maybe you'll get a commission!
The only accessory I might want is the carrying case.
The Mrs somehow had the idea that I would be replacing the Weber on the patio. I can deal with that....


----------



## Winewop (Mar 26, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Maybe you'll get a commission!
> The only accessory I might want is the carrying case.
> The Mrs somehow had the idea that I would be replacing the Weber on the patio. I can deal with that....


I highly doubt that I’d get a commission...lol
Yes, the carrying case definitely comes in handy as I broke it in at the beach:


----------

